# קרדיטים צנועים



## הרי את מקושקשת (28/2/14)

ועוד אחת שנראית מוכרת


----------



## הרי את מקושקשת (27/2/14)

קרדיטים צנועים 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
הי 

ממממ... התלבטתי לפני כתיבת הקרדיטים, כי בסך החתונה שלנו הייתה די פשוטה מבחינת העיצוב והספקים, ולא אצרף הרבה תמונות, אבל... אני מניחה שגם זה סוג של חתונות שחלק כאן מתחברים אליו, וגם... היה לי כל כך כל כך כיף ואני רוצה לסכם ולחלוק את זה 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




התחתנו לפני כחודש. בחתונת שישי בסוף ינואר, 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ביום שטוף שמש מפנק. סגרנו מקום בהתראה של חודש בתעריף חורף, ולגמרי קיבלנו חתונת קיץ, החופה הייתה בחוץ ואנשים היו עם גופיות ושמלות קייציות. מי שמכיר את ההתלבטויות שלי מלפני החתונה, עברנו דרך לא פשוטה (פערים דתיים, וענייני טרום חתונה מבלבלים), וביום החתונה הרגשנו שהכל נשאר מאחור, שאנחנו מרחפים על האהבה של המוזמנים. כולם הגיעו כדי לשמוח ולשמח, ושום דבר מלבד זה לא משנה בכלל. הרגשנו ברי מזל, ושאפילו השמש באה לשמח אותנו 
חששנו מאד מכך שאנחנו מפרידים (לבקשתם) את האורחים החרדים עם וילון והאוכל מוגש בחמגשיות... אבל לא הרגשנו שהיה מחסום, ולא משנה מה מגישים, כל עוד באים מאהבה. לכן, אנחנו שמחים מאד שהתעקשנו על חתונה קטנה (במקרה שלנו קטנה = כ-200 כולל ילדים, כי המשפחות ענקיות, רק דודים ובני דודים, וחברים הרבה). כל מי שהגיע - הרגשנו שהחיבוק והחיוך שלו אמיתיים. 

אז הנה זה מתחיל...


----------



## הרי את מקושקשת (27/2/14)

ההצעה 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
בקיץ האחרון היינו בטיול משגע בצרפת. כבר גרנו יחד, והיינו יחד שנה וחצי בזמן ההצעה. 
הטיול היה בערך שבועיים, היה לנו מקום לישון בו בפריז, אז יצאנו לגיחות מחוץ לפריז, כמו למשל חבל נורמנדי עם צוקים מרהיבים, או סאן מישל בתמונה, והטיול היה רומנטי וכיף. 
בלילה האחרון של הטיול (שזה אומר שממש, אבל ממש לא ציפיתי לזה), צרפת חגגה את יום העצמאות שלה, מה שאומר שהיא הייתה חגיגית וזוהרת מתמיד. אייפל היה נוצץ ונסענו מרחבה לרחבה כדי לחגוג ולסחוט את הטיול עד טיפתו האחרונה. ב-2 לפנות בוקר עמדנו על גשר, והרגשתי שהלב של א' פועם בכזאת עוצמה, שאמרתי לעצמי שבטוח קורה משהו, או שהוא חוטף התקף לב או שזה משהו ממש, אבל ממש טוב. ואז הוא הוציא טבעת עדינה (כמוני), כרע ברך ואמר כמה שהוא אוהב אותי ורוצה לחלוק את חייו איתי. רעדנו שנינו מהתרגשות וכמובן שאמרתי כן. 
(אף פעם לא לחצתי בכיוון של להציע, ואני שמחה, כי זה איפשר להצעה להיות באמת מפתיעה ומרגשת. בדיעבד, גם א' אמר שבזכות זה שלא הרגיש לחץ יכל להרגיש בנוח להציע).


----------



## הרי את מקושקשת (27/2/14)

שכחתי טבעות, אז נדחפת לכאן... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
טוב, כבר מהעובדה ששכחתי אפשר להבין שהטבעות לא ממש חשובות לנו... (אוףף אני מרגישה כבר מעפנה, נראה לי שזו לא הפעם הראשונה בשרשור הזה שאני תבת שמשהו לא היה ממש חשוב לי...).
בכל זאת, למקרה שיש אי שם עוד מישהו שלא ממש חשוב לו וירצה לשמור על התקציב:
שנינו קנינו טבעות בג'קסון. החוויה שם, למי ששמע או מכיר, אינה חווית קניה נעימה או שירותית (יותר בכיוון השוק). אבל יצאנו עם טבעות נחמדות במסגרת התקציב, שנינו עונדים אותן ואוהבים את ההרגשה. לא הלכתי עם תכשיטים לפני החתונה, ועכשיו אני עם שתי הטבעות, ומודה שאוהבת הרבה יותר את טבעת האירוסין שהוא בחר עבורי.

לא בטוחה אם הייתי ממליצה על ג'קסון, זה הספק שאני יחסית בלבטים לגביו והחוויה אמביוולנטית. אבל, יש הרבה אנשים שזה מתאים להם.


----------



## הרי את מקושקשת (27/2/14)

מסיבת רווקות 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
אוקיי, המוטיב שהולך ללוות את הקרדיטים הוא פשטות.
לא רציתי הפעלה במסיבת הרווקות, גם בגלל ההוצאות למוזמנות וגם כי אני לא מתחברת. 
ישבנו 5 חברות אצל אחותי, שהכינה את העוגה המצורפת. לא צריך יותר מאוכל ואלכוהול, נקרעעענו מצחוק והזמן עף, וזה הבהיר לי שהחתונה בטח תעוף לי אפילו יותר מהר.
הם צילמו את השאלון הקלאסי לחתן, וזה היה ממש מוצלח. בזמן ש-א' היה בצילומים הרגשתי שהוא משקר לי לגבי איפה הוא. זה הטריף אותי, וקרה בכל הקשר שלנו פעמיים- בפעם שהצטלם להפתעת הוידאו, ובפעם שהלך לקנות לי טבעת אירוסים. זה מצחיק אותי, אבל אני שמחה שהוא לא יודע לשקר, ושבשני המקרים שבהם הסתיר ממני משהו- זה היה בשבילי 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



* מה שהייתי עושה אחרת- הייתי מזמינה יותר חברות. לא רציתי להטריח, ולא רציתי הפקה, אבל בסוף יצא שהיו חברות שנעלבו, וחבל...


----------



## ray of light (28/2/14)

חח כנראה שיש לנו תחושה כזו 
גם אני הבנתי לבד בשני המקרים בדיוק את אותם הדברים


----------



## הרי את מקושקשת (28/2/14)

חחח מעולה!


----------



## הרי את מקושקשת (27/2/14)

רבנות, רב ומקווה 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
עניין הרבנות ושטר הכתובה היה לי מאד קשה, והתפשרתי עליו בלב כבד. 
אני חושבת שחלק גדול מהקרדיטים שלי הוא לארגון צהר, שבאמת הפך את הגלולה לנעימה ומכבדת. הדרכת הכלות (שהייתה עם א' ועם בן הזוג של המדריכה) הייתה אפילו מרגשת. לא הטיפו לדבר דתי, אלא דיברנו על זוגיות והיה באופן מפתיע מעניין. החוויה מול צהר מאד עוררה בי הערכה והתרגשות, הם באמת עושים עבודת קודש של קירוב לבבות, חלק גדול מההתנגדות של החילונים כמוני לדת היא לחלקים שהם לא באמת של "דת", אלא של מה שהממסד הרבני עשה ממנה. אז 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ח"ח ענקי לצוהר. 

הטבילה, בהמלצת הדרכת הכלות, הייתה במקווה פקיעין, ללא השגחה של בלנית. כלומר, קיבלתי אישור שנכחתי במקווה במקום "טבלה כהלכה" וזה אישור מספק. המקום נעים ומטופח, והטבילה עברה באמת בנעימים. אנשים נתנו לי רשימה של ברכות שהם מבקשים, וחילקתי פוריות, זוגיות, בריאות ופרנסה טובה לכל מי שרק ביקש  ברגע הטבילה הציניות שלי התרככה ואפילו התרגשתי מהמעמד. 

הרב-
פגשנו שלושה רבנים עד שסגרנו. זה הספק שהסתובבנו הכי הרבה סביבו, את השאר סגרנו בפעם הראשונה. במפגש הראשון בכיתי, בשני ברחנו כבר בהמתנה.
השלישי היה *ערן גולדווסר*- בחור מקסים, נעים ומכבד. הוא היה קשוב לרצונות שלנו, הסכים לקרוא מעט מאד מהכתובה ולא להשתמש במילים כמו "קניין" שכתובות בה. המברכים ב-7 ברכות לו עם בנות הזוג שלהם ואנשים מאד פרגנו על האווירה בחופה.

אני מודה, שקשה לי לראות בתמונות את הכתובה. אמנם כל התהליך הפך את הצפרדע לברת בליעה, אבל ז עדיין טקס שאני לא מתחברת אליו. בחופה עצמה כל כך התרגשתי שלא חשבתי על זה, אבל באלבום שלי לא תמצאו כתובה, ותהיו בטוחים שהצלם צילם מספיק ממנה...


----------



## Princess Lotta (27/2/14)

צהר פשוט מדהימים! במפגש אחד של שעה 
קליל וחביב עם מתנדבת מדהימה ופתוחה, סגרתי את כל עניין הדרכת הכלה.
הם הקלו על כל התהליך והשבוע זה היה פשוט השיא. אנשים מדהימים! גם אני ממליצה בחום!


----------



## פיבי הרטי (28/2/14)

ערן חיתן גם אותנו לפני יומיים 
הוא ממש נהדר וממש מעביר את הטקס בצורה יפה ונעימה


----------



## הרי את מקושקשת (27/2/14)

בגדים, איפור ושיער all in 1 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





 
מאחר והתמונות גם ככה מצונזרות ומוגבלות, אקצר:

*שמלה*

היה לי חשוב שהשמלה תהיה אני. פשוטה, עדינה ושלא ארגיש שהתחפשתי. זה היה הפידבק של כולם ביום החתונה- את ממש *את*!!!
קניתי אצל ורדית לאור ב-2500 ₪. אחותי ואמא שלי גם עשו אצלה את השמלות שלהן, וכאן ההמלצה שלי מסתבכת. אני הייתי מאד מרוצה. אמנם המקום לפעמים עמוס מבחינת השירות, אבל העדפתי את זה על פני סטודיו רשמי. אני אהבתי את השירות, ואת השמלה וגם אחותי. אבל, עם השמלה של אמא שלי היו המון בעיות, תיקונים שיצאו לא מוצלחים, איחור בלו"ז ואפילו כתמי שמן על השמלה בסוף. אני חושבת שהמקום מתאים למבנה גוף מסוים, ולשמלה שלא דורשת הרבה שינויים מהקולב. בסופו של דבר כן יצאתי מרוצה, ואני שלמה עם הבחירה שלי. 

*נעליים*
אני לא מסוגלת ללכת עם נעלי עקב. קניתי נעלי בובה פשוטות ומתוקות (תמונה בהודעה הבאה) ב-200 ₪ בשינקין בחנות בשם מאיושה. הייתי ממש מרוצה, ולמחרת אפילו טיילתי בהן בנווה צדק (מיני ירח דבש במלון בוטיק). אבל הן נקרעו לגמרי ביום שאחרי!!! יש לקחת בחשבון שהייתי צריכה להוסיף חצי ס"מ של עקב גומי אצל סנדלר כדי שהשמלה לא תהיה על הרצפה ואולי זה מה ששיבש את העסק. מזל שהן החזיקו לי בחתונה!!!

*תכשיטים*
התכשיטים בהשאלה מאחותי, נקנו לחתונתה בנחלת בנימין. היא הרבה יותר משקיענית ממני, כך שהתכשיטים היו יפים 

*איפור ושיער*
גם כאן היה לי חשוב להרגיש טבעית ובנוח, והספקים שלי עשו את העבודה ובגדול!
המאפרת והספרית הגיעו ב-6:30 ביום שישי, והיו מקצועיות לאורך כל הדרך. 
המאפרת, יעל דרוקמן, שהכרתי בחתונה של אחותי, לא עושה איפור ניסיון אבל באמת שאין בזה צורך. היא נעימה ואיפרה גם את אמא שלי ואחותי. 
השיער, סאני בלינוב- אנרגטית וחייכנית, אמנית שיער שלא איפשרתי לה לממש את האמנות על השיער שלי P-: אבל אהבתי את מה שהיא עשתה והיה לה מאד חשוב להתאים את עצמה אלי. 
ממליצה מאד על שתיהן- מקבלות ממני חמישה כוכבים מלאים!

*בגדי חתן*
כמה ימים לפני החתונה אני ו-א' מיהרנו לקניון אחרי העבודה. (הוא כמובן היה אמור לעשות את זה קצת קודם...). תוך שעה וחצי יצאנו מפולגת עם חליפה, ומגלי עם נעליים, וכמו שהבטחתי לו- זה ממש לא כאב!

נראה לי שזהו, לא?


----------



## הרי את מקושקשת (27/2/14)

תמונות מאחורה לא צריך לערוך...


----------



## הרי את מקושקשת (27/2/14)

ועוד תמונה


----------



## הרי את מקושקשת (27/2/14)

והפעם עם משושה ירוק במקום פנים 
זה מתוך האולם, גם שם הרצנו כמה צילומים


----------



## הרי את מקושקשת (27/2/14)

ולמי שחיכה לראות מחומש סגול... 
חבל שלא רואים את החיוכים שלנו 

אבל בהחלט רואים את השמש של שעה 8:30 בינואר!!!


----------



## הרי את מקושקשת (27/2/14)

זר ונעליים מציצים כאן 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
הזר, קישוט לרכב וסידורי פרחים למרכז השולחן היו התפקיד של א'.
הגענו לחנות בה הוא תמיד קונה לי פרחים, והמוכרים התרגשו כל כך מהחתונה שלנו שהרגשתי שהם ממש מכירים אותי (ושכנראה א' קונה לי הרבה פרחים!). התחושה הייתה חמימה והעדפתי שלא לבחור בעצמי את הזר. אהבתי את הזר שהוא בחר לי (הוא סיפר שהוא לא אהב את מה שהמוכרת הכינה, והם הרכיבו אחד אחר ביחד).

כאמור, פשטות וחיסכון- לא לקחנו סידורי פרחים מהמקום או ממעצבת. בחנות הפרחים השכונתית לקחנו עציצים צבעוניים קייציים (ינואר כבר אמרנו?) וזה היה מקסים ומספיק בעיני. 

(וואו קרדיטים זה ארוךךךךך נראה לי שאקח הפסקה)


----------



## Juliettta7 (27/2/14)

תמונות מקסימות


----------



## הרי את מקושקשת (27/2/14)

תודה!!


----------



## kolper (1/3/14)

למה כל כך מוקדם? 
מתי הייתה הקבלת פנים? מתי יצאתם לצילומים?
גם אנחנו מתחתנים בשישי, אבל אצלנו ממש לא דיברו על שעות כאלה, לא הצלם ולא הספר-מאפר....

ותרשי לי להוסיף שהשמלה שלך פשוט מדהימה. פשוטה (שאותי באופן אישי זה מיד קונה) ויושבת עליך בול, קשה להפסיק להסתכל!
וכמובן גם החיוכים


----------



## הרי את מקושקשת (1/3/14)

לו"ז החתנה 
אתם מתחתנים בחורף? כי זה משנה משמעותית את השעות. רק שבוע לפני החתונה, כשממש קבעתי שעה עם כל ספק, הבנתי כמה מוקדם זה מתחיל:
חתונת חורף- חופה חייבת להתקיים לכל המאוחר ב-12 בהוראת הרבנות. כלומר, קבלת פנים ב-11. 
לפני קבלת פנים אמורים להספיק לפחות שעה של צילומים, ולוקחת זן גם להגיע לשם. ההתארגנות בבוקר לפחות שעתיים (הכי מהר שעתיים) אז זה הלך כך:
6:00- 7:30- שיער (שיער לוקח שעה וחצי לכלה, כשעה לכל מלווה).
7:30-8:30 - איפור (המאפרת התחילה ב-6:30 ואיפרה בינתיים את אחותי).
ואז שמלה והתאוששות.
8:45- החתן אסף אותי.
נסיעה למקום, הגענו ב-9:30 והתחלנו להצטלם. הצלטמנו בנצר סירני כדי שלא נצטרך עוד נסיעה עד לאולם, והאמת שיפה שם. 
9:30-10:00 - צילומים. טעות הקלדה קודם, זה לא 8:30. היינו אמורים להצטלם שעה אבל איבדנו עניין בשלב מסויים חחח
10:00-10:30- החתן נשנש בקבלת הפנים (!!!) ואני לא הייתי מסוגלת חחח
10:30- צילומי משפחות
11:00- כבר היו די הרבה אנשים בקבלת הפנים, וממש לא חשבנו שאנשים יגיעו כ"כ מוקדם. 

תודה על הפירגונים, ומלא מזל טוב!


----------



## kolper (2/3/14)

יכול להיות שבגלל זה 
אצלנו זה חתונת קיץ (סוף מאי), וגם בלי הרבנות, אז אנחנו קבענו שהקבלת פנים תהיה ב-12 והטקס ב-13:00.
לא חשבתי על ענייני השעות והכניסת שבת 
העיקר שנהנית, היה תענוג לקרוא!


----------



## ronitvas (3/3/14)

רק צריך לקחת בחשבון 
את נושא האוכל.... אם החופה תתחיל ותסתיים מאוחר אנשים יכולים להיות רעבים וזה לא נעים.
לא אומרת שזה המקרה שבהכרח יתקיים אצלכם, אבל בתכנון הזמן צריך גם לקחת את שעת הארוחה בחשבון


----------



## Princess Lotta (27/2/14)

שאלה של בורות - למה הצנזור?


----------



## הרי את מקושקשת (27/2/14)

סתם כי אני אוהבת את הפרטיות שלי 
או המעט שנשאר ממנה בעידן שלנו. אין לנו, למשל, פייסבוק. אני לא מרגישה בנוח עם שיתוף תמונות. מקווה שהחוויה עוברת גם ככה...


----------



## ray of light (28/2/14)

מקסים!!


----------



## הרי את מקושקשת (27/2/14)

צלמים - המלצה חמה 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
אני חושבת שבכל הזדמנות אפשרית המלצתי כאן על "אולפני רחובות" (ובשבוע הבא בת דודה שלי גם תלך אליהם בעקבות המלצתי), והנה המקום להמליץ שוב ובצורה מסודרת 

אחד הספקים שהיה לי קשה לקבל את התעריף שלו בשוק (וכמובן שבחתונה כל הספקים הם במחירים שקשה לקבל, ובכל זאת...)- זה הצלמים. לא הבנתי איך גובים 10K על צילום. הגעתי לאולפני רחובות דרך המלצה של חברה, הם היו חמודים, פשוטים, ישירים ובעיקר עשו רושם כן ומקצועי. המחיר שלהם כל כך רחוק מהממוצע, שחששנו לרגע. אבל סמכנו על הבטן שלנו, וטוב שעשינו כך, כי אני באמת לא מוצאת סיבה להוציא שקל יותר משאנחנו הוצאנו. לקחנו חבילה של שני צלמי סטילס + צלם וידאו, שכוללת קליפ, אלבום 300 לזוג ואלבומים קטנים להורים. ביקשנו אח"כ אלבום נוסף כי הורי החתן גרושים והם נתנו לנו בכיף ללא תוספת תשלום. הם הוגנים, עומדים בזמנים, נטולי פוזה וחמודים. בצילומי הזוגות תיקתקנו בוק (ואנחנו זוג ביישנים, אז האווירה שהם עשו הייתה משמעותית לריכוך המבוכה שלנו). בחתונה, כפי שהם הבטיחו, הם לא היו מול הפרצוף אלא התערבבו ובאמת שהוציאו אחלה תמונות רגע. לא מצרפת כי הצנזורה מעייפת אותי, אבל ממש צחקנו עליהם בחתונה כשתפסנו אותם מצלמים מאחורי איזה משהו, שרק חסר שישימו צבעי הסוואה ועציץ על הראש. לנו זה היה חשוב ואנחנו מאד מרוצים מהתמונות. התמונות הגיעו תוך יומיים. אני, במהירות מופלאה של 12 שעות בחרתי את התמונות לאלבומים, ותוך יומיים הכל היה מוכן, כולל 3 הגדלות. ההגדלות היו לנו גדולות מדי, אז בכיף הם הגדילו שוב לגודל שולחני שיותר מתאים לנו. לא עשינו אלבום דיגיטלי, אבל החברה שהפנתה אותי אליהם עשתה דיגיטלי והייתה מאד מרוצה. גם בזה המחירים שלהם שפויים. 

(כבר כתבתי שאני ממש מרוצה מהצלמים?)

מצורפת תמונה של האחיינית המשגעת שלי, סתם בשביל ההכיף


----------



## הרי את מקושקשת (27/2/14)

המלצה מיוחדת 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
אני ממליצה על אחותי, באופן כללי. 

חוץ מזה שהיא האחות הגדולה הכי שווה ומפנקת בעוללםםם, שכתבה לי את הברכה המרגשת לחתונה, וגם הגישה לנו ביום ההכנות (כאמור ב-6 בבוקר) מיליון עוגות מוגזמות.... שימו לב לבטו המרשימה שלה, של חודש כמעט תשיעי, ודמיינו אותה רוקדת בהתלהבות איתי כל החתונה. זה אחד הדברים שאנשים לא הפסיקו לדבר עליהם אחרי החתונה, על הבטן המרשימה שלא הפסיקה לקפץ. אין על אחותי בעולם.


----------



## hadasa81 (27/2/14)

אפשר לשאול כמה יצא לכם? 
וגם פרטים על האולם בבקשה


----------



## הרי את מקושקשת (27/2/14)

פרטים על המקום 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 למטה, 
אלא אם יש עוד משהו שתרצי לדעת- ואשמח לספר!!

חבילת הצילום יצאה 4500 ש"ח, כולל כל מה שציינתי (מנהלות, מותר לציין מחירים נכון? אם לא- תקנו מחקו אותי...)


----------



## ronitvas (28/2/14)

מותר ואפילו רצוי!!!!


----------



## הרי את מקושקשת (27/2/14)

המקום - המלצה חמה מאד 
סגרנו ב"חוות אלנבי" בקיבוץ נצר סירני, אחרי 10 מקומות שראינו, ואנחנו מאד שמחים על כך. 
המקום מאד מרשים ויפה, ולשמחתנו מזג האוויר אפשר להנות מכל המתחמים שהמקום מציע: הכניסה- דרך המבואה היפה (שם הצלטמנו עם הפסנתר קודם), משמעות היסטורית ואווירת גלריה. קבלת פנים מקסימה על הדק, עם מפל יפה ואווירת מסיבת קוקטייל שמשית ואלגנטית. החופה- ברחבת הדשא(יצא לי לספר על יום השמש בחתונת ינואר?), והריקודים -באולם. המקום כל כך יפה, שלא היה צורך בשם עיצוב מעבר לכך. 
השירות- מעל לכל ציפייה שלנו. היינו זוג מורכב מבחינת הדרישות (מנות גלאט, הפרדה בתוך האולם, אישורי הגעה משתנים...) והם היו גמישים ונוחים לאורך הדרך. האוכל היה ממש טעים ובקשות קטנות לעוד קינוח בחתונה כי ממש טעים לנו- תמיד נענו בחיוך. השף התייחס ברצינות לאורחים הצמחוניים הרבים שלי. באירוע עצמו- הכל תיקתק והם לגמרי נכנסים לרשימת המומלצים בחום שלנו.


----------



## יוסי האדום (27/2/14)

לי היו הסתייגויות לגבי חוות אלנבי... 
ואני שמח שהכל הלך כמו שצריך..


----------



## הרי את מקושקשת (27/2/14)

מוסיקה 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
אחת הבחירות הטובות שעשינו בחתונה - להקת *אוברטון*.

מאחר וזו חתונת שישי, בכלל לא היינו בטוחים שירקדו. העדפנו להקה כדי שתתאים לאווירה, והרגשנו שדי ג'יי עלול "להכריח" לרקוד, ורצינו את האופציה למוסיקה מגניבה ברגע למקרה שלא ירקדו בכלל. כשירון מהלקה הבטיח לי שירקדו- הייתי ממש סקפטית, ובאמת הופתעתי מכך שלא הפסיקו לרקוד, ואפילו הצלמים אמרו שלא ברור איך מחתונת שישי קטנה המקום נראה כמו אירוע של לפחות 500 איש ומסיבת ענק. התמונה היא ממש מסוף החתונה (וזו חתונת שישי עם קהל דתי, אז נגמרה יחסית מוקדם), אז לא רואים את הרחבה משתוללת, אז פשוט תצטרכו להאמין לי 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




ירון הגיע לפגישה, ועבר איתנו על הסגנונות וההעדפות שלנו.
התלבטנו לשיר הכניסה לחופה בין הביטלס all u need is love לבין השיר שלנו "רחוק רחוק" של חווה אלברשטיין, והלכנו על הביטלס כדי שיהיה קליל יותר.
שיר שבירת הכוס היה "אני שיכור" של יוסי בנאי, ואחרי "חתונה" של דני סנדרסון. 
לקליפ החתונה בחרנו את misunderstood מתוך קיל ביל. 

הם ניגנו בסגנון אנפלגד בקבלת הפנים, בחופה השמיעו מדיסק בגלל קושי לארגן הגברה (ידענו מראש), והופיעו לאורך הריקודים את כל מגוון הסגנונות שעולה על הדמיון- התחילו ממחרוזת חסידית, ושרו החל משירים ישראליים וביטלס עד לים תיכוני וביונסה. הכל מהכל, ואחלה ביצועים.

היה כיף לעבוד איתם והרבה ביקשו ממני את הפרטים של הלהקה בסוף החתונה.
הערה מסתייגת- היה קושי עם עניין ההגברה, ומחלוקת בין הלהקה לאולם. בסוף מצאנו פתרון ביניים, אבל בדיעבד לא היינו מתפשרים על לדאוג להגברה טובה, כי היה יחסית רועש באולם. 

יש מלא תמונות מגניבות מהריקודים, והקשקושים לרחבה ממש הוסיפו. גם כאן תצטרכו פשוט להאמין לי, או שבהמשך היום אמצא זמן לצרף כמה תמונות.


----------



## Juliettta7 (27/2/14)

אוברטון  איזה כיף!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
אני ממש אוהבת אותם וראיתי אותם כבר כמה פעמים בהופעות שעשו בפאבים והמקום היה מלא


----------



## Raspail (2/3/14)

אוברטון היו גם אצלנו!!! 
והם פשוט מ-ע-ו-ל-י-ם-! נראה שהיה כיףףףף!


----------



## הרי את מקושקשת (27/2/14)

לקינוח ולטעם של עוד.. ירח דבש 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
החתונה, כמו תמיד, עפה לנו מהר מאד... היום שהתחיל ב-6 בבוקר בהתארגנות, חלף כמו קסם והשאיר אותנו מחוייכים ומרחפים בשעה 16 אחה"צ, אחרי שהספקנו גם לעשות 7 ברכות נוספות עם מי שנשאר. 

משם נסענו (אחי הסיע אותנו) למלון בוטיק מקסים בנווה צדק (ורסנו). זו הייתה מתנה מההורים שלי, והמתנה של אמא שלו הייתה שלשה לילות באילת (הנסיכה) בשבוע שעבר. היה מקסים, והשמש נשארה איתנו עד יום ראשון בבוקר כשחזרנו. המקום היה מפנק, וגם קיבלנו עיסוי זוגי. היינו בעננים כל הסופ"ש ונחתנו לאט לאט...

ירח הדבש האמיתי והארוך עוד לפנינו. עכשיו, אנחנו בשלב הכייפי של התכנונים (הרבה יותר כיף להתלבט בין הגלאפגוס לבין ניו זילנד, מאשר בין מפה בצבע לבן או שמנת חחחח). 

רק בשמחות!


----------



## AnatOfBodom (27/2/14)

וואו לגמרי 
קודם כל קרדיטים מקסימים!

רק רציתי לציין שבאמת אחרי שהחתונה עוברת הרבה יותר כיף, בעיניי, לתכנן את הירח דבש מאשר את האירוע עצמו 
עבר שבוע מאז החתונה שלנו ואנחנו כבר עמוק בתוך התיכנונים!
ועוד המלצה קטנה - אין על ניו זילנד


----------



## הרי את מקושקשת (27/2/14)

אין על ניו זילנד כי הייתם או לשם אתם טסים? 
מה היעד?

|איזה כיף זה!|


----------



## AnatOfBodom (27/2/14)

הייתי שם 
לפני 7 שנים ומתה לחזור לשם מאז.

אנחנו טסים לקנדה ואלסקה 

זה הכי הכיף!!


----------



## ronitvas (28/2/14)

איזה כיף לכם!!! 
היינו בשני המקומות.
דברי איתי אם את צריכה עזרה בתכנון
שני טיולים מושלמים


----------



## shiwii (1/3/14)

וואו, איזה כיף! 
נשמעת חתונה כיפית ומהנה מאוד! מזל טוב!!!


----------



## הרי את מקושקשת (27/2/14)

הערה תקציבית 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
בתכנון החתונה היה לנו מאד חשוב לשמור על תקציב שפוי, לא רק כדי לחסוך (ההורים מימנו ונתנו לנו את הצ'קים כמתנה), אלא ממקום עקרוני. שנינו לא רואים חשיבות באקסטרות, ואנחנו לא משתכנעים בקלות לשיווק מיותר. היה לנו חשוב שיהיה מקום טוב עם אוכל טוב (לכן חורף בדקה ה90), וידענו שדברים כמו פרחים ומגנטים- לא בשבילנו. חסכנו בכל דבר שיכולנו, החל משמלה (תקציב של 2500 לשמלה נחשב מאד חסכני) ועד הפרחים. 

בזכות החיסכון הזה, גם יצרנו אירוע שמשקף את האופי שלנו, וגם הצלחנו להישאר עם סכום מפנק מאד לירח דבש, שזה הרבה יותר חשוב לנו. החתונה הייתה ממש כייפית, ולא הרגשנו שחסכנו מההנאה של המוזמנים או משלנו, אלא שסדר העדיפויות שלנו היה נכון ומתאים לנו וליקירינו. 






ועכשיו באמת הולכת


----------



## Ruby Gem (27/2/14)

אהבתי מאוד את הקרדיטים 
עברנו את התהליך דרך צוהר ובאמת יש לי רק מילים טובות להגיד, אבל אני מאוד מזדהה עם ההרגשה שלך לגבי הרבנות.
ריגשת אותי עם אחותך- יש לי שתי אחיות קטנות והן היו מאוד משמעותיות גם בתהליך וגם בחתונה עצמה.


----------



## הרי את מקושקשת (27/2/14)

תודה  
אני זוכרת שכאחות קטנה בחתונה של אחותי הייתי ממש שיכורה מאושר. איזה כיף זה להיות קרובה ככה לאחות...
עכשיו היא בהריון עם בת נוספת, באותו הפרש כמו שבנינו, ואנחנו מאחלות להן שגם יהיו חברות טובות


----------



## יוסי האדום (27/2/14)

המון מזל טוב!! 
איזה כיף לכם! שהצלחתם לשקף את חייכם בחתונה שלכם...
ונשארתם בתקציב שקבעתם לעצמך.. ולא התחלתם את חייכם עם מינוס...


----------



## הרי את מקושקשת (27/2/14)

יוסי האדום!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	














 
אני מחכה לשמוע עוד על החתונה ועל ירח הדבש 

היה טעים???


----------



## ray of light (28/2/14)

מזל טוב! 
נראה שעשיתם חתונה בדיוק כמו שרציתם ומה יותר כיף מזה? למרות הטשטוש רואים שהיה לכם כיף, שיהיה הרבה מזל טוב! ותהנו בניו זילנד!! איזה כיף לכם


----------



## ronitvas (28/2/14)

הלוואי והיית שמה עוד קצת תמונות 
איזה כיף לצרף את ההתלבטויות וההתייעצויות והתהליך שעברנו יחד איתך לחתונה מושלמת, וכל כך שלכם!
מאחלת לכם חיים מאושרים, אוהבים ומלאים 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



ושהשמש תמשיך לזרוח מעליכם תמיד


----------



## הרי את מקושקשת (28/2/14)

תודה 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 על האיחולים וההשתתפות 
ביקשת יפה אז מבטיחה להוסיף עוד תמונות


----------



## הרי את מקושקשת (28/2/14)

אם החתן..ץ בלבן! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





 
עוד כמה תמונות בשביל הכיף 

והראשונה בתוספות:

אם החתן בלבן!!!! אם הייתם מכירים אותה יכולתם להבין למה לא התרגשתי מזה. זה מתאים לאופי המצחיק והלא מודע בצורה חיננית שלה. זה אפילו שעשע אותי. 
בדברים החשובים היא הקלה עלינו ממש ולא היו לה שום דרישות לגבי החתונה...
אם תשימו לב שתיהן מחזיקות אותי... אממ אפילו לופתות אותי בחוזקה. העניין הוא שהייתי ממש מעופפת בשלב הזה, ושנייה לפני שיצאנו לחופה, כשהחתן כבר צעד פנימה עם האבות, ראיתי חברה שלא פגשתי בקבלת הפנים ורצתי לקראתה בחיבוק חחחחחח מנהל האירוע רדף אחרי ואמר שזה לא הזמן לברוח, ושבכלל היציאה בכיוון השני!!! האמהות לא לקחו סיכון והחזיקו חזק!


----------



## הרי את מקושקשת (28/2/14)

מתחילים הריקודים... 
ולצלילי מחרוזת חסידית של אוברטון כבר היינו על כסאות חח


----------



## הרי את מקושקשת (28/2/14)




----------



## הרי את מקושקשת (28/2/14)

עם האחיינית המשגעת שלי


----------



## הרי את מקושקשת (28/2/14)




----------



## ronitvas (28/2/14)

איזה כיף לה! 
היא בטח הייתה בעננים מאושר כשרקדת איתה


----------



## הרי את מקושקשת (28/2/14)

עצירה מצמררת לפני שממשיכה עם התמונות.... 
זה הזר שלי כמה ימים אחרי החתונה....

סבא שלי נפטר כמה חודשים לפני החתונה, כשכבר ידע שאנחנו מאורסים. אני וסבא שלי היינו מאד קרובים, ולתקופה לא קצרה בחיי אפילו גרתי אצלו.
הרגשתי שאני רוצה לחלוק איתו את החתונה, והדרך לעשות זאת הייתה לשים את הזר על הקבר שלו.
זה מצמרר, אני יודעת... אבל זה הרגיש לי קרוב ונעים.
הוא נורא חיכה לחתונה הזאת, ואמר שהוא אמנם לא יודע לרקוד אבל מבטיח לרקוד בחתונה שלי אפילו על הידיים ...

טוב, ממהרת לשים תמונות שמחות לאזן


----------



## תותית1212 (28/2/14)

זה מקסים בעיני 
ולא מצמרר בכלל.
זה גלגל החיים.....


----------



## ronitvas (28/2/14)

מרגש 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





 
שמחה שמצאת את הדרך. אני בטוחה שהוא רקד איתך והיה איתך בכל רגע


----------



## ray of light (1/3/14)

איזו מחווה מקסימה 
מרגש מאוד.


----------



## soosh1 (1/3/14)

איזה מרגש 
לא מצמרר בכלל


----------



## הרי את מקושקשת (1/3/14)

תודה על התגובות הנרגשות... 
כשצרפתי את התמונה חשבתי שהיא עלולה לצמרר יותר מאשר לרגש, שמחה שההתרגשות שלי מזה בכל זאת הורגשה. זה מאד נגע ללבי והרגיש קרוב לתת לו את הזר...


----------



## 21186 (3/3/14)

וואו.. 
מרגש ממש!!
גם סבא שלי נפטר לפני כמה חודשים (יוצא 9 חודשים לפני החתונה שעדיין לא הייתה)... נתת לי רעיון!! אני חושבת שאני איישם את זה גם...


----------



## הרי את מקושקשת (28/2/14)

למה קשקושים לרחבה חשובים כל כך 1 
התייעצתי כאן אם להביא קשקושים לרחבה, ואמרו לי שזה מוסיף לתמונות ולכיף, ומומלץ 

זה בהחלט עשה את שני הדברים!


----------



## הרי את מקושקשת (28/2/14)

למה קשקושים חשובים 2


----------



## הרי את מקושקשת (28/2/14)

למה 3


----------



## הרי את מקושקשת (28/2/14)

דברים שמשום מה קורים תמיד בחתונה 1 
מצחיק אותי שתמיד אנשים מוצאים את עצמם עושים רכבת, גשר לימבו ודומיהם. אז הנה גם אנחנו


----------



## הרי את מקושקשת (28/2/14)

מרגישים שזה הסוף...


----------



## הרי את מקושקשת (28/2/14)

ואפילו כבר קצת ... 
מחכים לסוף....


----------



## הרי את מקושקשת (28/2/14)

THE END
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
סוף החתונה... גם השמש התעייפה וחזרה להתנהג כמו שהיא רגילה בינואר...

יצאנו בתחושה שעשינו את זה, שעברנו את מחנה האימונים לזוגות מתחילים בארגון החתונה, התמודדנו עם התכנים שמקבלים ממדי שיא בחתונה (דת, פמיניזם, עקרונות, צמחונות, משפחות, אהבה אהבה אהבה), עשינו את זה כמו שרצינו ואנחנו מרוצים מהדרך שלנו. ואפילו, מעבר לכל ציפייה שלנו, היה לנו ממש, אבל ממש כיף. אנשים אמרו לנו שהרגישו את האהבה והשמחה באוויר ואנחנו בהחלט ריחפנו. 

אז נגמרה החתונה, וזו ההתחלה הכי מרגשת שלנו להמשך החיים 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




נתראה בשמחות


----------



## NoFi M (28/2/14)

מתוקה, אני לא מבינה 
למה את מרגישה שאת צריכה "להתנצל" על החתונה שלך (טוב לא בדיוק, אבל להתלבט על הקרדיטים)! בעיניי היא נראית מקסימה, וכיפית, וש-ל-כ-ם!! שזה כמובן הכי חשוב 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



אף אחד לא אמר שחייבים להיות מיליון ספקים או עיצוב מסובך...
רק צריך להתחתן ולאהוב 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




אז מאחלת לכם המון המון מזל טוב,
נראה שנהנתם מהחתונה וגם הצלחתם לשמור על שפיות (אם החתן בלבן?? יפה על אורח הרוח שלך 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )
ומקווה שרק תמשיכו לחייך ולהינות מהמשך החיים יחד


----------



## הרי את מקושקשת (1/3/14)

זה באמת הכי חשוב 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




... תודה מתוקה!


----------



## haych (28/2/14)

קרדיטים מקסימים 
מאוד מרגש, אהבתי את הפשטות ואת זה שהצלחתם לארגן חתונה שנשמעת לגמרי "אתם".
המון מזל טוב והמשך חיי שיתוף ואהבה!


----------



## הרי את מקושקשת (1/3/14)

תודה רבה


----------



## פרילי 86 (1/3/14)

היה כיף לקרוא 
נראה שנהנתם 
מאחלת לכם חיים מאושרים


----------



## הרי את מקושקשת (1/3/14)




----------



## soosh1 (1/3/14)

הכל נראה מקסים וכל כך מלא באהבה! 
אני מאחלת לכם שתמשיכו להנות ולתכנן טיולים כיפיים


----------



## הרי את מקושקשת (1/3/14)

אמן, הלוואי על כולנו! תודה


----------



## yael rosen (1/3/14)

כמה צנועים, ככה יפים 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
מקסים. 
זאת המילה שהתגלגלה על הלשון שלי כל זמן שנברתי בקרדיטים האלו. פשוט מקסים!
שרק ימשיך להיות מאושר כל חייכם. ומזל טוב גדול. גדול ומקסים


----------

